# Fast and the Furious Jetta



## Volkswagen2NR (Nov 17, 2003)

I wanted to know what is under the hood of this car, and I know it is a 2.0L, just dont know what else is done, does anyone know what is done to this car and how fast it really is.
http://www.overboost.com/story.asp?id=413


----------



## 69523 (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: Fast and the Furious Jetta (Volkswagen2NR)*

alot of polishing.










_Modified by baomo at 4:49 PM 8-8-2004_


----------



## Volkswagen2NR (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: Fast and the Furious Jetta (baomo)*

yeah i really cant seeing it be to fast with nos on it, It doesnt look like it has a turbo or anything


----------



## 2LMONSTER (Nov 17, 2001)

*Re: Fast and the Furious Jetta (Volkswagen2NR)*

from what i heard, the nos has never been sprayed, ever


----------



## Scurvy Bandit (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: Fast and the Furious Jetta (2LMONSTER)*

looks like a stock FPR too... probably all show and no go


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Fast and the Furious Jetta (evilGOLFMK4)*

Back when info first came out I saw an interior shot, w/ an auto tranny.


----------



## kamikaze2dope (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: Fast and the Furious Jetta (Volkswagen2NR)*

Just bling bling it seems!
Another movie magic scene, i thought it was a VR...
A NOS Auto 2.0L, thats funny!
Sorry i just own it as a collectible car.


----------



## GermanTuner44 (Jun 25, 2003)

All show, no go http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Impulse333 (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: (GermanTuner44)*

they have multiples of this car ... one car really did have nitrous , that is the one that races the S2000 in the scene at the air force base. but if you notice they use 2 different cars in that one scene. at the line there is a car with a red racer 2 sparco steering wheel ( car that is all show) and then after the race is over you see a red steering wheel cover ( race equiped car) . because alot of the times in the movie there is only 1 real car and alot of fake dublicates.
i know this if off topic but same goes for the girl racing the nissan in the same scene. when you see her making her bet she has a car equiped with black racing seats ... but when she's up to the line they are the stock nissan seats.


----------



## 2LMONSTER (Nov 17, 2001)

*Re: (Impulse333)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Impulse333* »_they have multiples of this car ... one car really did have nitrous , that is the one that races the S2000 in the scene at the air force base. but if you notice they use 2 different cars in that one scene. at the line there is a car with a red racer 2 sparco steering wheel ( car that is all show) and then after the race is over you see a red steering wheel cover ( race equiped car) . because alot of the times in the movie there is only 1 real car and alot of fake dublicates.
i know this if off topic but same goes for the girl racing the nissan in the same scene. when you see her making her bet she has a car equiped with black racing seats ... but when she's up to the line they are the stock nissan seats.

wow do you pay attention to that movie or what


----------



## Impulse333 (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: (2LMONSTER)*

no my cousin's E30 was in one of the scenes so i know what they did and didnt do ... but yes i know every line in that movie . that movie got me into imports


----------



## punisher89 (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: (Impulse333)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Impulse333* »_... but yes i know every line in that movie . that movie got me into imports









That statement might come back to haunt you some day.


----------



## Noog (May 28, 2004)

*Re: Fast and the Furious Jetta (Volkswagen2NR)*

Dunno whats in the car, but doesn't that kid from Malcom in the Middle own the car? Frankie Muniz? I could have swore I heard he bought it (one of them...like all movies, there was more than one. Just like 'Gone in 60 Seconds', there were a bunch of that GT500-look-a-like).


----------



## sickvento (Feb 16, 2002)

*Re: (Impulse333)*

also there where 2 cars for the s2000. when they are racing at the desert if you look behind them you could see the shape of the window and its from a HONDA CIVIC.. they whole movie is about HONDA civics. you could buy them cheap and buy parts in pepboys


----------



## sickvento (Feb 16, 2002)

*Re: Fast and the Furious Jetta (Noog)*

yea Frankiedid buy that car but his MOMMY told him to take out the NOS


----------



## SuperDan (Apr 20, 2004)

*Re: Fast and the Furious Jetta (sickvento)*

Well here is a supposed spec sheet for that car....i am not sure of the accuracy of it but the guy states that it is obvious.








If you want to know about any of the other F&F cars he has them on car domain 
http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/265640
Enjoy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

First line in the engine mods:
Engine: VW 2.0L *SOHC*, 19*96*cc, 4-cylinder, *16*-valve.
















Ya....where's the supercharger at?












_Modified by tdogg74 at 2:54 PM 8/10/2004_


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

hahah 16valve! ahaha supercharger! But wait it gets better.
150 shot of nitrious???? are you crazy?? Lets MORe than double the stock output. I hope frankie doesn't blow himself up.


----------



## diablo7877 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (independent77)*

Yea... WOW... 16v stock engine...







And like http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif said, 150 shot of nitrous would blow the living hell out of our loved 2.0's... Especially if you used it for an extended period of time. People are just stupid, they make me do this:


----------



## Impulse333 (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: (diablo7877)*

say the thing even says SOHC ... how retarded can you be


----------



## MattyDVR6 (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (Impulse333)*

Thats the first GLX with a 2.0 i've ever seen. What a joke http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (MattyDVR6)*


_Quote »_The Fast And The Furious were faced with this quandary when selecting the proper ride for this role. It would have to be something outrageous, with all of the requisite bells and whistles and Scott Centra's Jetta fit the bill perfectly. Yet even before its starring silver screen performance this Fast And Furious Jetta was already a celebrity in its own right.


----------



## diablo7877 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (independent77)*

By celebrity they of course mean laughing stock.







Oh I mean, it's kinda cool...


----------



## 95vwjet (May 15, 2004)

*Re: (diablo7877)*

im just wondering how much this kid paid for this and why he would spend so much on this auto 2.0l jetta


----------



## cheatta8 (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: Fast and the Furious Jetta (Volkswagen2NR)*

I heard It's a 2.0 crossflow, that's suppercharged. I'm sure it rip's, it is way to blingy though!


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_First line in the engine mods:
Engine: VW 2.0L *SOHC*, *16*-valve.










Maybe he has another ABA head in the trunk


----------



## Mortal_Wombat (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Fast and the Furious Jetta (cheatta8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cheatta8* »_I heard It's a 2.0 crossflow, that's suppercharged. I'm sure it rip's, it is way to blingy though!


theres no super charger under that hood.
i bet its dog ass slow with the slushbox



_Modified by Mortal_Wombat at 8:42 PM 8-10-2004_


----------



## 97_Veedub_gti (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: Fast and the Furious Jetta (Mortal_Wombat)*

i wonder how it stops









strange.............


----------



## sickvento (Feb 16, 2002)

*Re: Fast and the Furious Jetta (97_Veedub_gti)*

they made so many replica's of this car and it not even funny


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Fast and the Furious Jetta (sickvento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sickvento* »_they made so many replica's of this car and it not even funny

Ahhh...thats how Wings West was able to stay in buisness.
The truth finally is revealed.


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

glx with a 2.0 swap, thats badass


----------



## Volkswagen2NR (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (performancevdub)*

maybe the car in the pictures is not the real car because that motor does not have a blower on it for sure


----------



## 90hpgolf (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (Volkswagen2NR)*

also....at the bottom of his list of mods page, it says 265 whp WITH nos....if it has 150 shot nos, that means it has 115 hp WITHOUT nos. isnt that what the stock 2.0 puts out? and its supposed to have a supercharger?







man, thats one CRAZY blower!


----------



## punisher89 (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: (90hpgolf)*

Maybe the "supercharger" is one of those electronic superchargers that hides in the intake tube. Because we all know how well those work.


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: (90hpgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *90hpgolf* »_also....at the bottom of his list of mods page, it says 265 whp WITH nos....if it has 150 shot nos, that means it has 115 hp WITHOUT nos. isnt that what the stock 2.0 puts out? and its supposed to have a supercharger?







man, thats one CRAZY blower!









Well it's 115 crank hp and the 150 shot would bring it up to 265 hp at the crank without the "charger". The specs state 265 hp to the wheels so at least they are "BS"ing the hp in the correct direction


----------



## diablo7877 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (bajan01)*

Sorry to anyone who likes that car... But in reality (like many "riced" cars) it is neither fast nor furious... It's just slow.


----------



## paranoia (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re:*

yeah but its got some mean anodized nuts & bolts


----------



## diablo7877 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Re: (JettaMKIV)*

Yea man, anodizing and polishing can add up to 5 hp per piece!!!


----------



## verustung (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: (90hpgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *90hpgolf* »_also....at the bottom of his list of mods page, it says 265 whp WITH nos....if it has 150 shot nos, that means it has 115 hp WITHOUT nos. isnt that what the stock 2.0 puts out? and its supposed to have a supercharger?







man, thats one CRAZY blower!









Best line of the day right here








The spec sheet says it has an automatic transmission but at the end of Jesse's race with the S200 doesn't show him downshifting in the car??? I could be wrong here but I vividly remember him doing that, does anyone remember this as well?
I too thought the car was a VR until someone later on told me it was only a 2.0L. 
Whats funny is how he thought he would beat an S200 driving this POS!!!


----------



## punisher89 (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: (verustung)*

You guys do realize it was a MOVIE right??


----------



## diablo7877 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (punisher89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punisher89* »_You guys do realize it was a MOVIE right??









True, they never said it was a SOHC 16-valve 2.0L engine in the movie... Heh. But oh well, whoever made up the "specs-sheet" for the car is an idiot.


----------



## verustung (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: (diablo7877)*

They should have had EIP build em a real car for the movie!


----------



## punisher89 (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: (verustung)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diablo7877* »_
True, they never said it was a SOHC 16-valve 2.0L engine in the movie... Heh. But oh well, whoever made up the "specs-sheet" for the car is an idiot.

Most likely it was a Personal Assistant to the producer that was told to pick up an issue of 'Import Tuner' and write down a bunch of stuff that sounded cool. Just be thankful they didn't give it Vtec.

_Quote, originally posted by *verustung* »_They should have had EIP build em a real car for the movie!









That would requre money and someone who actually knows about cars (more specifically VWs). I read in car and driver back in the day that Hollywood is incapeable of producing a decent car movie. The only one that came remotely close was 'Gone in 60 Seconds'. Which did the same for the Shelby GT-500, that F&F did for the import world. Its sad to see how many people have think the GT-500 actually looks like that.


----------



## verustung (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: Fast and the Furious Jetta (97_Veedub_gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97_Veedub_gti* »_i wonder how it stops









strange.............








Line of the year right here! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Maybe it doesn't stop, mmm


----------



## MaxedOutCredit (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Fast and the Furious Jetta (verustung)*

that frankie kid owns all kinds of cars.


----------



## dub_IN (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Fast and the Furious Jetta (verustung)*









no callipers? hmmm


----------



## verustung (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: Fast and the Furious Jetta (dub_IN)*

Does anyone have any more info on any of the other cars used in the movie?


----------



## Duberman (Mar 13, 2004)

Nice! I want this no caliper mod! It looks dope yo! .....


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (Duberman)*

What the hell.....I don't come in here for a couple weeks, and this is the first thread I see.....


----------



## Vdizzle4LF (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

I may be a noob but does anything having to do with "fast and the furious" deserve to be 2 pages long? I'd kick Frankie in his little nuts if he came to one of our GTG's with that car.


----------



## digitol1 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (Vdizzle4LF)*

LOL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## verustung (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: (Vdizzle4LF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdizzle4LF* »_I may be a noob but does anything having to do with "fast and the furious" deserve to be 2 pages long? I'd kick Frankie in his little nuts if he came to one of our GTG's with that car.









I think it does, not because we are in







of their cars but better yet we are bashing the hell out of em!








Now if we could only get some more info like this for the other cars...


----------



## diablo7877 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (verustung)*


_Quote, originally posted by *verustung* »_
I think it does, not because we are in







of their cars but better yet we are bashing the hell out of em!








Now if we could only get some more info like this for the other cars...









50 bucks says that the Eclipse Walker drives at the begining is the GS model (non-turbo, FWD, POS).


----------



## SuperDan (Apr 20, 2004)

*Re: (verustung)*


_Quote, originally posted by *]
Now if we could only get some more info like this for the other cars...







[/QUOTE* »_
http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/265640/1
It has pics for the majority of the cars and I think spec sheets for two of the cars.



> I'm sorry I couldn't resist posting this...I was looking back through the site that I got that spec sheet from and this was the quote at the bottom.
> Here they are. The REAL specs for Jesse's car. Not those dumb ones you see everywhere that don't even have the wheels listed. These are the real specs. DON'T PUT THESE ON YOUR WEBPAGE. I TOOK ABOUT TWO HOURS OF MY TIME MAKING THIS, AND I OWN THE CHART (IMAGE).
> ----------------------------------------
> Specs on Jesse's Jetta are finally here! Tell me what you think of them! I personally think that they're perfect. (Except for the performance stats that are missing. Nobody knows the performance on this car. If you know for sure, E-MAIL ME! ([email protected]) I would greatly appreciate it!






> Ya think maybe we should email him and point out the flaws in his "real" specs?


----------



## SuperDan (Apr 20, 2004)

*Re: (verustung)*


_Quote, originally posted by *verustung* »_
Now if we could only get some more info like this for the other cars...









http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/265640/1
It has pics for the majority of the cars and I think spec sheets for two of the cars.

I'm sorry I couldn't resist posting this...I was looking back through the site that I got that spec sheet from and this was the quote at the bottom. 

_Quote, originally posted by *car domain* »_Here they are. The REAL specs for Jesse's car. Not those dumb ones you see everywhere that don't even have the wheels listed. These are the real specs. DON'T PUT THESE ON YOUR WEBPAGE. I TOOK ABOUT TWO HOURS OF MY TIME MAKING THIS, AND I OWN THE CHART (IMAGE).
----------------------------------------
Specs on Jesse's Jetta are finally here! Tell me what you think of them! I personally think that they're perfect. (Except for the performance stats that are missing. Nobody knows the performance on this car. If you know for sure, E-MAIL ME! ([email protected]) I would greatly appreciate it!

Ya think maybe we should email him and point out the flaws in his "real" specs?


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (SuperDan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cardomain* »_
In the second movie Brian drives a silver Skyline R34 GT-R with blue stripes. It's got a big NOS canister in it, and it's awesome!


This guy is an Uber Tool! 

----this here is a picture of a quad hemispherical something....if anyone can tell me more send me pics.

notice that he demands that his spec sheet not be copied, but he stole _all/most_ of the other images.










_Modified by independent77 at 3:10 AM 8-18-2004_


----------



## GTI2pointSLOW (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Fast and the Furious Jetta (dub_IN)*










DUDE!!! Where's my caliper?


----------



## 98jettawolfsburg (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Fast and the Furious Jetta (GTI2pointSLOW)*

Wow, I have to find the place that sells those badass wheel spacers.
Who needs calipers, we don't need no stickin' calipers.


----------



## 2.Slow4U (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: Fast and the Furious Jetta (GTI2pointSLOW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI2pointSLOW* »_










this is obviously one of the many replicas made for the movie. probly didnt run and really didnt NEED brakes. its a movie guys, come on.


----------



## kamikaze2dope (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: Fast and the Furious Jetta (2.Slow4U)*

A couple of dudes run this fake ventilated disc mod around here!
Usually old civics in bad shape!
SO so ugly!


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_What the hell.....I don't come in here for a couple weeks, and this is the first thread I see.....


----------



## _muppet_ (Aug 5, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...=6327 
rx7 shell a steel at only 15000 dollars


----------



## 98jettawolfsburg (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (_muppet_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_muppet_* »_http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...=6327 
rx7 shell a steel at only 15000 dollars

Looks to have the JDM spec bumper lol http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif










_Modified by 98jettawolfsburg at 12:39 AM 8-29-2004_


----------



## RADsoc014 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (98jettawolfsburg)*

has anyone notice that it said 16v in a 1997 they only made 8v's then so straight from the bat they are lying.


----------



## Jukebox (Dec 16, 2003)

On leons skyline they quote 576 bhp, a 6.2 0-60, and 14.1 1/4 mile.


----------



## 16V VW (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Fast and the Furious Jetta (2.Slow4U)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.Slow4U* »_
this is obviously one of the many replicas made for the movie. probly didnt run and really didnt NEED brakes. its a movie guys, come on.
it prolly had stock 1 piston caliper with 8" brake disc under that 13" disc cover thing HAH! what loooozers


----------



## vdoubleu95 (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Fast and the Furious Jetta (Volkswagen2NR)*


----------



## flat4ever (May 22, 2003)

*Re: Fast and the Furious Jetta (Volkswagen2NR)*

I actually went to the premier back in '01







. Back then I wasn't really deep into the W/C VW scene how I am now, but I did know that it was pure rice even then.







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: (bajan01)*

LOL SOHC 16v, thats interesting, that must be a new VW engine







And Weapon-R? I thought they only made sticker and license plate frames


----------



## vw18x5 (Jul 13, 2013)

Hears what people tend to for get even though it is a 2.0 8v sohc not 16v dohc itsa rally car not a track car wich means forget the 1/4. it an endourance racer and 2 the supercharger is a single turbine supercharger hidden airfilters intake tubing pipe with kills switch so you can run just motor with nitrous or all out.


----------



## vw18x5 (Jul 13, 2013)

*rx7 shell1500*

thats not a steel i saw a 97 vw jetta gt auto for $1 NEEDS LOTS OF LOVE


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

Every thread that involves this car should be locked.


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

OddJobb said:


> Every thread that involves this car should be locked.


 But I LIKE THIS CAR


----------



## vw18x5 (Jul 13, 2013)

*1500*

im shoure Ican find an rx7 for 1500 with running motor


----------



## LöW N SLö (Jan 15, 2013)

OddJobb said:


> Every thread that involves this car should be locked.


No way.. that car was built super nice for 2001. the quality of that nitrous system is insane. If that was a 5 speed with a neuspeed s/c, that'd be a rocket


----------



## vw18x5 (Jul 13, 2013)

LöW N SLö said:


> No way.. that car was built super nice for 2001. the quality of that nitrous system is insane. If that was a 5 speed with a neuspeed s/c, that'd be a rocket


your no right. In build an automatic drag tuned ride you have to change the torque converter to deal with the higher power. this is why old school muscle cars are built properly by changing the tq or up gradeing to a beffier auto trans the car wouldent be so slugish. Icrew up around racers so I know its im possible with a jetta sohc I've been looking for 3 years and the I could come up with is to grab a 1.8t at trany or convert my 2.0l sohc to the german spec 2.0l doch.


----------

